# Rogue Valley Retriever Club



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Any News?????


----------



## Marisa Melo (Mar 29, 2013)

Amateur All-Age Callbacks 
Second series(land blind):
3,4,5,8,11,12,13,17,19,20,21,26,27,28,29,30,32,34,35,36,37,39,43,45,46,50,53,61,62
Not sure of the scratches
29/65 made it thru


----------



## Marisa Melo (Mar 29, 2013)

Rotation for the amateur: 46,15,30,63


----------



## Oregonhunt (Oct 21, 2007)

Alright Marisa way to go kiddo. Diva got called back for third series in derby. See if we can actually hold our own on the land proud of you and Dolly. You young lady are a very skilled handler.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

OPEN winner: FC/AFC Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia, owner-handler Don Graves. Ruby also got the RJ in the Amateur.

AMATEUR winner: FC/AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber, owner-breeder-handler Chris Hatch. Saber also got the RJ in the Open.

Chris and Don are on the road coming back home to California in Chris' truck. I'm sure they have a lot to talk about. 

Helen


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS to Julie Cole and Yakity's Crackshot Ruddy Duck, placing 2nd in the Amateur and finishing her AFC title.

AFC Yakity's Crackshot's Ruddy Duck.

Way to go you two!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

helencalif said:


> OPEN winner: FC/AFC Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia, owner-handler Don Graves. Ruby also got the RJ in the Amateur.
> 
> AMATEUR winner: FC/AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber, owner-breeder-handler Chris Hatch. Saber also got the RJ in the Open.
> 
> ...


I imagine there are a couple of pumped up people in that pickup cab. *Congratulations to both!*


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

helencalif said:


> OPEN winner: FC/AFC Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia, owner-handler Don Graves. Ruby also got the RJ in the Amateur.
> 
> AMATEUR winner: FC/AFC Tealcreek Patton's Saber, owner-breeder-handler Chris Hatch. Saber also got the RJ in the Open.
> 
> ...


congrats don, chris and helen! i hope we all get to ride in a truck like that one of these days!!!!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

A big CONGRATULATIONS to DON and to Mike. Nice weekend guys!


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

roseberry said:


> congrats don, chris and helen! i hope we all get to ride in a truck like that one of these days!!!!


I can see it now ... two blue ribbons hanging from the mirror, two old duffers chattering away like boys re-hashing every series bird by bird. Yes, Howard, they were certainly pumped up from the weekend. I don't think there was a lull in the conversation the whole trip.


----------



## Jennifer Henion (Jan 1, 2012)

roseberry said:


> congrats don, chris and helen! i hope we all get to ride in a truck like that one of these days!!!!


What a high that must be!!! Congrats is right!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Two friends, two blues . . . makes for a quick trip! Congratulations, Don and Chris!

rita


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Frank Jones said:


> Two friends, two blues . . . makes for a quick trip! Congratulations, Don and Chris!
> 
> rita


A joyful ride home, I'm sure! Congratulations to both Don and Chris! Also, way to go, Julie, with getting Ruddy's AFC title! Wow! Great successes to such wonderful people and their special dogs! Yay!


----------

